# Gruesome discovery hay bag - how 'normal' is this?! *Warning: Unpleasant Photo*



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

OK, this was a pretty unpleasant find but I'm not sure how 'normal' this is, as I can see how this could happen if hay is simply cut and bagged up. I found the dissembodied head of what looks like small reptile in one of my bags of hay! 

There is a photograph right at the bottom of this post. Sorry if it's a little bit gross - but there is a warning in my title and if you're of a sensitive disposition you might wand to avoid scrolling down! 

What makes this even more cringey is the fact that I managed to handle it twice before realising what it was! I first picked it up in a handful of hay I had grabbed from the sack to scatter by hand, so didn't really notice it. It was pretty early in the morning, so the light was quite dim, but I could see a dark shape in the hay I had scattered. So, of course I bent down for a closer look and picked it up, as in the light it sort of looked like a big piece of a dried-out flower bulb or something. I'm sure you can imagine my disgust when it dawned on me what I was holding!!! Yuck, yuck, yuck!! But I'm glad I noticed it before Buddy had given it a gnaw as that wouldn't have been pretty. The poor creature!

I was wondering if anyone else had a similar experience? This was in a bag I ordered from The Hay Experts (online) so I am considering emailing them the photo and letting them know what I found!


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

It's not unusual. The animal was in the field either when the hay was being cut, or when it was being bales. Both those bits of machinery have blades, and can easily do that to a lizard. I once found a dried out sow worm in a bale of horse hay.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2011)

EWWWWWWWW
I've found mice and things in my hay before but never a lizard type thing 

I would definitely email the company with the picture hun as that isn't right :001_huh:


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

if you email them you might get some compensation.

Give it a go 

I wouldn't be pleased finding that in a bag from a company named the Hay "Experts"


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

poor thing, its probably a viviparous lizard (other wise known as common lizards) they are found all over the UK

iv found a mouse in a cheepo bag of pet store hay before


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

chrisd said:


> if you email them you might get some compensation.
> 
> Give it a go
> 
> I wouldn't be pleased finding that in a bag from a company named the Hay "Experts"


The Hay Experts don't grow, check nor package the products themselves, so are hardly at fault.

With any natural product, there is a risk of contamination from various sources. Rodents, reptiles, rabbits etc all feed on hay fields, and many fall victim to the harvesting process.

Where i walk they grow organic meadow hay, and when baled this year, i must have counted over 40 dead grass snakes in just one small area.

I'd contact the company that manufacture it, and im sure they will send you a free replacement.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> The Hay Experts don't grow, check nor package the products themselves, so are hardly at fault.
> 
> With any natural product, there is a risk of contamination from various sources. Rodents, reptiles, rabbits etc all feed on hay fields, and many fall victim to the harvesting process.
> 
> ...


Sorry I'm not an expert on the Hay Experts 

It does seem to be happening quite often though maybe they should have some sort of quality control in place to limit the amount of contaminated produce.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

chrisd said:


> Sorry I'm not an expert on the Hay Experts
> 
> It does seem to be happening quite often though maybe they should have some sort of quality control in place to limit the amount of contaminated produce.


Who is "they"?

Im assuming you know little of the hay growing, harvesting and baling process here.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> Who is "they"?
> 
> Im assuming you know little of the hay growing, harvesting and baling process here.


I know nothing about the process and don't really want to just I know to run a successful business you need some element of quality control to keep customers happy and get repeat business.


----------



## sarelis (Aug 29, 2011)

TBH I wouldn't really worry about it, I've found far worse things inside a large bale of haylage! You are going to get some foreign objects from time to time, hay is grown in a field, cut & left in the field to dry, baled & stored in a barn somewhere, it can be contaminated at any point during this process.
Sorry if this is a bit thick but I have never kept rabbits as pets, do you use the hay for bedding or fodder? If bedding why not try an alternative product (I'm sure there are plenty available), then you won't have any more surprises!


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

chrisd said:


> I know nothing about the process and don't really want to just I know to run a successful business you need some element of quality control to keep customers happy and get repeat business.


Like bad mouthing the competition on forums?

Its a natural, unprocessed product that has to be handled, baled and stored in a certain way, there are only so many checks that can be performed. If you don't know anything about hay is made, why make such stupid comments?

There will often be body parts of other animals, just as there are maggots, insect fragments, pus and feces in the vast majority of human foods.

Hel_79, ive used The Hay Experts in that past (im currently buying from Hay For Pets) and their customer services is great. If its a Bunny Nature product, they will replace for free of charge. I had a bag of their Alpine hay that was so thistly i couldn't get it out of the packaging, and none of mine would touch it when i could, they guy i contacted sent me a new batch, and a free bag of treats.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2011)

chrisd said:


> I know nothing about the process and don't really want to just I know to run a successful business you need some element of quality control to keep customers happy and get repeat business.


LOL have any idea how difficult that would be to implement and how many man hours that would take? (not having a go, I just found your comment funny, sorry )
Unfortunately it is just part and parcel of having animals that need hay and straw 



sarelis said:


> TBH I wouldn't really worry about it, I've found far worse things inside a large bale of haylage! You are going to get some foreign objects from time to time, hay is grown in a field, cut & left in the field to dry, baled & stored in a barn somewhere, it can be contaminated at any point during this process.
> Sorry if this is a bit thick but I have never kept rabbits as pets, do you use the hay for bedding or fodder? If bedding why not try an alternative product (I'm sure there are plenty available), then you won't have any more surprises!


It will be for both bedding and food


----------



## sarelis (Aug 29, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> It will be for both bedding and food


Thanks for that, learn summat new every day here! 
Just for your entertainment, here are just a selection of the things I have found inside bales of haylage;
Dead rats
Dead rabbits (not always whole!)
Rocks
Pieces of metal
Someone's knickers!!


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

I've used the Hay Experts for 4 years and never had a problem with their products at all. They are one of the best companies out there.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2011)

sarelis said:


> Thanks for that, learn summat new every day here!
> Just for your entertainment, here are just a selection of the things I have found inside bales of haylage;
> Dead rats
> Dead rabbits (not always whole!)
> ...


  now thats a first :lol:


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

This thread reminded me of this infamous pic:










I remember as a kid we were cutting barley and the harvester went right over a fawn


----------



## swatton42 (Oct 29, 2011)

sarelis said:


> Thanks for that, learn summat new every day here!
> Just for your entertainment, here are just a selection of the things I have found inside bales of haylage;
> Dead rats
> Dead rabbits (not always whole!)
> ...


Someone's knickeres?!?! I wonder what they were up to in the hay field then...


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

I kind of wish I hadn't named the company, now! 

But yes - after reading about other people's finds I can see how this kind of thing can go with the territory! I've only had Buddy about six months, so it's still a learning curve. I think I'll be handling hay with a little more care from now on, rather than blindly shoving my hand into the bag!!

I love using the Hay Experts so this won't put me off ordering again, especially as this sounds like an occupational hazard when dealing with natural produce. However, if they fancy offering me a replacement bag or a discount on a future order then I'll be only too happy to accept


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

sarelis said:


> TBH I wouldn't really worry about it, I've found far worse things inside a large bale of haylage! You are going to get some foreign objects from time to time, hay is grown in a field, cut & left in the field to dry, baled & stored in a barn somewhere, it can be contaminated at any point during this process.
> Sorry if this is a bit thick but I have never kept rabbits as pets, do you use the hay for bedding or fodder? If bedding why not try an alternative product (I'm sure there are plenty available), then you won't have any more surprises!


Hay's pretty essential for bunny bedding and food - so I think I might have to get used to possible surprises! I'll certainly be handling it with a bit more care and attention in the future!


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

Ew. 

Flip the head over and take a picture from above, maybe any reptile experts will be able to tell you what it is.

I would freak at that! I mean, mice ect fair enough but how often do you get a reptile head complete in your hay.:skep:


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Yuck Yuck!!! I have never found anything dead in my hay only all those gnats that came out. 

I currently have 2 bales of hay my kitchen in large reusable garden refuse bags. I know its not the best place for storage but I'm hoping santa will buy me a shed, I have never considered hay to be dirty until now...


----------



## wacky (Jan 23, 2011)

Hel_79 said:


> OK, this was a pretty unpleasant find but I'm not sure how 'normal' this is, as I can see how this could happen if hay is simply cut and bagged up. I found the dissembodied head of what looks like small reptile in one of my bags of hay!
> 
> There is a photograph right at the bottom of this post. Sorry if it's a little bit gross - but there is a warning in my title and if you're of a sensitive disposition you might wand to avoid scrolling down!
> 
> ...


i once got a bag of alfaalfa from there and it was very i mean very dusty i had to thrw most of it away so i emailed them and told them i was not happy but bto this day i have never had a reply so i wouldnt bother if i was you its a waste of time


----------



## FreyaD (May 15, 2011)

I used to work on a farm, and once there was a deer leg in the hay bale :/ Not very nice at all!


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Ewww!
Tbf.. hay comes from fields, fields have animals living and dying in them so its expected that something icky might appear in a bale. I get farm fresh hay straight from the field, I never get flat pack stuff x


----------

